# artistic nude number 2



## agompert (Dec 18, 2009)

more of the self portraits taken last night


----------



## iolair (Dec 19, 2009)

The first one is not really to my taste as a photo, but seems too soft overall and I think would be stronger if, say, the ring were in sharp focus.

The second one works very well, although *might* be better with a slightly darker exposure.

The third one again too soft, you needed to focus on the eyes.  Which is very hard for a self-portrait, I know.  Compositionally and regards the pose, I think I prefer it cropped just above the hand.  I think the look on your face is great here.

The fourth one - I love the idea, the composition (though maybe better without so much white space on the left), and the blurring away from the top.  Nice work.


I haven't tried self-portraits of this kind, but if you can it might help to close down the aperture where you need to nail the focus more; it gives you a bit more scope to be slightly out and get away with it.


----------



## t00sl0w (Dec 19, 2009)

i like the last one the best, i feel it should be shifted a little more right, and maybe show more of your legs, like a inch lower...

number 3 isnt bad, but your face should be in focus...but hey, its good for a self portrait, expecially if you held the camera

2, isnt bad, but should be lower, and darker

1 is a fine picture i think, but i just dont care for it


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 19, 2009)

i also like the last one the best...i like the high-key treatment...i love the DOF...
i think it is a very sexy implied shot. the focus area is spot on, and there are so many nice curves and lines here.

i also think the BW one of your breast has some very nice curves and lines to it, but i agree with iolair that the high-key feeling on this one isnt working for me. i feel that it would be improved with much richer darks, and a bit more contrast.

well done all around!


----------



## keith foster (Dec 20, 2009)

I think your "look"  with your glasses on, really sets this apart from other nudes I have seen.  I thought this from your other posted nude yesterday.
I think #3 would be an awesome shot if your eyes/glasses were in focus.  I think you are a very brave person to be able to do this with such confidence.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the jewelry in #1 & #3 distracts.


----------



## Brian L (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like 2 and 4 a lot. They shot the most artistic nude subject matter you were trying to get across. 1 and 3 I don't get they same feeling from. I think you should work on expressing more of 2 and 4. I think you hit those on the spot. Now just make them better. Play with lighting, depth of field. All sorts of neat things your mind thinks. Good job!


----------



## WimFoto (Dec 22, 2009)

last one is the winner. great subject, composition and exposure:thumbup:


----------

